# Cast Iron Stack



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've ran into this before but can't remember what I used. Need to install a cleanout on a stack in the basement. Stack is cast iron. Going to install pvc cleanout tee and want to use no hub bands, normal install. But.... the cast iron stack is just a tad smaller than 4", 4" no hub bands are just slightly too big. Does Fernco or someone else make a banded coupling to go from 4" pvc to this slightly smaller sized cast iron? The 4" no hub band might work but I'm pretty sure it will crimp and look like crap. The cast iron is about a 1/4" smaller. Any ideas?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Why not stick with Cast ?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

what i have done in the past is cut a no hub band in half and put half of the no hub on then the regular no hub on top of it kind of like a double layered no hub band. hey it worked for me. jack legs aren't the only ones that can come up with weird stuff.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Why not stick with Cast ?


Starting with the pvc cleanout and will most likely be replacing the rest later with pvc. Still, even with cast it's a different size.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it that odd ball thin wall crap they used on the 40's?

Here's one I'll betch havn't run into. 3" genova (and that's the problem) pvc that is considerably smaller than standard 3". Nothing, except a Fernco will fit the crap.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Is it that odd ball thin wall crap they used on the 40's?
> 
> Here's one I'll betch havn't run into. 3" genova (and that's the problem) pvc that is considerably smaller than standard 3". Nothing, except a Fernco will fit the crap.



Could be, the other thing that really sucks about it is that my Ridgid ratchet cutter won't work on it. It won't catch that extra link, about a 1/4" off. So I have to set it loose and it won't tighten down enough!:furious:
So I started cutting it with a CI sawzall blade, went through pretty good. Switched to a regular metal blade and went right through it. Yup, it's crap alright. It also has that ridge on the seam making it difficult for a no hub band to seal.


----------



## eflow73 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Charlotte catalog has 4" service weight cast iron with an outside diameter of 4.30 inches and 4" PVC, extra heavy and no-hub with an outside diameter of 4.5 inches, so you should be able to use a mission coupling for cast iron X PVC.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

al said:


> what i have done in the past is cut a no hub band in half and put half of the no hub on then the regular no hub on top of it kind of like a double layered no hub band. hey it worked for me. jack legs aren't the only ones that can come up with weird stuff.


 Good idea. Next time I don't have the right size mission clamp I'll give it a try.:thumbsup:.I had to read what you wrote a few times before I knew wtf you were talkin about :laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

iron-file or grind off the ridge,then take a 4by3mission or fernco and pt it in hot water for a minute, the 3 will go on thethinwall cast , its like putting a tire on a rim. it will work ive done it several times, leak1 

p.s.got a gobbler last week! 11 in.beard.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> iron-file or grind off the ridge,then take a 4by3mission or fernco and pt it in hot water for a minute, the 3 will go on thethinwall cast , its like putting a tire on a rim. it will work ive done it several times, leak1
> 
> p.s.got a gobbler last week! 11 in.beard.



Thanks and congrats on the gobbler! I sure do miss turkey hunting living up here in northern Mn, we don't have many. The wolves get to them first!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You could use a non shear coupling.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

inspectors in my area will allow you to built up the od with 10 mil. tape for proper band fit.. it does work.. or you could find a shielded mission transition band..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Why not stick with Cast ?


no hub would still be larger.. unless leaded of course..


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I've ran into this before but can't remember what I used. Need to install a cleanout on a stack in the basement. Stack is cast iron. Going to install pvc cleanout tee and want to use no hub bands, normal install. But.... the cast iron stack is just a tad smaller than 4", 4" no hub bands are just slightly too big. Does Fernco or someone else make a banded coupling to go from 4" pvc to this slightly smaller sized cast iron? The 4" no hub band might work but I'm pretty sure it will crimp and look like crap. The cast iron is about a 1/4" smaller. Any ideas?


 Why not use a 4" pvc N.H. adaptor?It is a readly available in most of the supply houses I use.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sheppard said:


> Why not use a 4" pvc N.H. adaptor?It is a readly available in most of the supply houses I use.


That is in our Illinois code if you are to make a plastic to to no plastic joint it must be done by approved adaptors. 

*Section 890.330 Special Joints* 
g) Plastic Pipe to Non-Plastic Pipe Joints. Joints between plastic pipe and non-plastic pipe shall be made only by one of the following methods: 

1) Pressure piping. 

A) Approved insert fittings (in accordance with Appendix A, Table A). 

B) Threaded adaptors. 

C) Flanges. 

D) Flared fittings. ​2) Non-pressure piping - Drain Waste Vent (DWV) 

A) Caulked lead joints with caulked adaptors. 

B) No-hub soil pipe shielded couplings with approved adaptor having a raised bead. 

C) Compression type joints for hub and spigot cast iron pipe. 

D) Threaded adaptors.​


----------

